
Ask HN: Blogs about Rural Living? - konamacona
My fiancée and I are both web developers about make the COVID WFH situation permanent and make the move from what is a large city in our area to a much more rural area 150Km away.<p>I&#x27;m looking for suggestions of blogs or other resources which we might find useful with the lifestyle change. Stuff with an engineering slant is always great but any suggestions would be awesome.
======
verdverm
There are a ton of DIYers on YouTube that are simply ingenious. From building
solar to farming to whisky to fermentation, so much creativity and know-how...
certainly a rabbit hole

